

The Tale of the Teleporting Turtle (repost) - ColinWright
http://www.penzba.co.uk/Writings/TheTeleportingTurtle.html?HN_Repost

======
ColinWright
Prompted by a recent submission[0], this post talks about both the original
Floyd algorithm[1] as well as the Brent optimisation[2]. It also mentions the
applicability beyond the explicit linked list, in applications such as integer
factoring (Pollard Rho[3]).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946779)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_detection#Tortoise_and_ha...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_detection#Tortoise_and_hare)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_detection#Brent.27s_algor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_detection#Brent.27s_algorithm)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollard%27s_rho_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollard%27s_rho_algorithm)

